# Bachmann New Release ????????



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I spotted this on Ebay. Seller says it is a new release. Anyone seen these. I searched for it but no luck. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bachmann-New-Re...1c176e3059


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

It looks like it is part of the Thomas series. They have some new paint schemes. This is one of the troublesome trucks.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Found it at Ridge Road Station. Good deal less than Ebay's price.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, he did say it was a BACKMANN! That clears him doesn't it????? HAH LOL Regal 

It's another "Evil Bay" deal looking for a place to happen!!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I heard a rumor....


----------

